# What breed is this.



## schac3 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am having some trouble figuring out what breed this hen is.


----------



## luvinmychickens (Jul 31, 2012)

Hmm.. I might have a few ideas, but a clearer picture might help me...?


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

looks like a road island red to me.


----------



## schac3 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here are all my hens. I know I have a longhorn. Turkmen. RI red but I was told the other is an astrlope Any suggestions or answers to make sure


----------



## ItsieBitsieFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like you have a White Leghorn, Turken, RIR, and a Partridge Rock.


----------



## Greenfamilyfarms (Jul 15, 2012)

ItsieBitsieFarm said:


> Looks like you have a White Leghorn, Turken, RIR, and a Partridge Rock.


Agreed. All should lay brown eggs except the Leghorn.


----------



## schac3 (Jul 9, 2012)

Greenfamilyfarms said:


> Agreed. All should lay brown eggs except the Leghorn.


I found out that the white one is a white rock.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sex links.. Red and black


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

LOL...all white chickens are NOT Leghorns and all RED chickens are NOT Rhode Island Reds (RIR's)!!! The two "red" chickens on the bottom are clearly "laced" in their feathering and RIR's are NOT "laced"....if you buy chickens the seller should tell you what they are and if he or she can not you simply have a "mixed flock" and should leave it at that!!! I like Cogburn's comment, too - "Sex links - Red & Black" that pretty much sums it up!!! I don't mean to offend anyone but we can play the guessing game ALL day long with some of these pictures and cross breeds that get posted.....enjoy them and just say "I have a mixed breed flock"!!!


----------

